# textfeld-array bauen?



## theflash (29. August 2004)

Ist es möglich sowas wie ein textfeld-array zu basteln? also aller: 


```
<input type="text" name="bla".... <input type="text" name="bla"....
```

...so dass ich dann z.B. mit nem PHP-script die sache in einer Variable auslesen kann und einfach bis zur array-grenze lese? also z.b. dann bla[0] oder bla[1]...


----------



## shutdown (29. August 2004)

Ich versteh jetzt dein Problem nicht ganz (liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass du nicht schreibst, was du überhaupt machen willst)

Aber was hindert dich daran, deine Daten in einem Array zu speichern und in Verbindung mit dem Html-Tag für die Textarea über eine while-Schleife das Zeugs nacheinander auszugeben

shutdown


----------



## theflash (29. August 2004)

Also ich brauch eine Seite, bei der ich dynamisch per Javascript neue Textfelder einfügen kann. Diese möchte ich dann nach Möglichkeit in meinem PHP-Script gleich ansprechen können, halt nur mit unterschiedlichem Index. Z.B. $meinetextfelder[0]

Bei Radiobuttons funktioniert das im Prinzip ja auch so.... Alle die zusammen gehören sollen, bekommen von mir den gleichen Namen und dann passts. Ich möchte nun wissen, ob dies auch mit Textfeldern möglich ist, bzw. so etwas in der Art....

Das Ganze ist jetzt natürlich etwas sprachenübergreifend, aber in irgendein Forum hier muss ich es ja posten....


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. August 2004)

Das kannst du auch mit <input type="text"> oder sonstigen, beliebigen Formularelementen machen.

Wichtig ist halt bloss, dass der Name der Formularelemente mit [] endet....damit sie alle übertragen werden.


----------



## theflash (1. September 2004)

thx, genau das hab ich gesucht


----------

